# Pigeon Found - Dubuque, Iowa



## woodcrvr (Apr 23, 2015)

I had a pigeon crash on the road right in front of me (it literally flew head first into the pavement). It appears to be ok, just stunned. It is eating and drinking and is getting stronger. It has an orange band on its leg with the number “60” on it. Is there any way I can find out who it belongs to? I've attached a couple of pics. Can anyone tell me what type of Pigeon it is?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

With just an orange band he could belong to any one. What you have is a racing homer and an old one by the looks of him, he was probably a breeder that got loose. You may be able to find the local feed store and put a note on a bulletin board. I doubt if he could find food if you just released him on his own.
Dave


----------



## woodcrvr (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks Dave - You don't think he/she would find its way home if released?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

NO not yet, can you take a close up CLEAR pic of his face, nose and eyes, it looks ot me that he may have scaley face mite on his face, feet, eyes and cere. If it looks like tiny pin holes in his skin then he needs treatment. Usually happens when their immune system is low. I would not release him until we know for sure. Could also just be a mature bird with fleshy growth but his eyes DO look quite tired, even a short video would be helpful.


----------



## woodcrvr (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is a little bit closer view of the face. I can try to get a better one this evening if need be.


----------



## woodcrvr (Apr 23, 2015)

I will be keeping this bird for a little while. In the meantime, I was going to get some better seed and acalcium supplemnt for it. Would this be a suitable supplement?http://www.theisens.com/chicken-supplements-animal-health/nutrena-nature-wise-oyster-shell-91592-7

Also, does it need grit?


----------



## woodcrvr (Apr 23, 2015)

Let the pigeon walk around the house a little. It has really perked up! Attached are a couple close-ups of its right eye. I don't think it has any mites or anything. Beautiful bird!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Glad you are keeping him and helping him.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yup thanks for the close ups, no mites  no pin holes, I believe it is normal fleshy for an older bird. Handsome too.


----------



## eshghekaftar (Mar 7, 2009)

He looks to be a very old bird. Beautiful though!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Bless you Woodcrvr for taking care of this bird and seeing it's beauty!

Hope both of you will have a special longlasting relationship!

Please update us with pics and activities!


----------



## woodcrvr (Apr 23, 2015)

Unfortunately I think this guy or gal may not fly again. It appears to have damaged its left wing. It hangs a little lower than the right and when it stretches its wings the left doesn't go out very far

On the bright side, I was able to put together a home for it this weekend. It's not huge but it is better than the box and big enough to stretch the wings if it wants to. It definitely seems to be much happier now! Eating & drinking better and lounging in the sun this afternoon... And its poop is back to solid again! Woohoo!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad your new friend is doing better. Lovely bird! Our pet pigeon doesn't fly and has one wing that was broken in the past but is a very happy healthy and loved girl. Welcome to the world of pet pigeons! Your new friend will love you for rescuing him. Looks pretty happy. Give him a chance to heal and I bet he will steal your heart.


----------



## woodcrvr (Apr 23, 2015)

Already _has_ stolen my heart... and my daughter's... and my wife's...


----------



## woodcrvr (Apr 23, 2015)

Likes its new digs!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like a happy bird. You may want to enrich his environment as he gets settled in with rolled towels for perches and a few toys although you will come to be his favorite toy. Also a few crock dishes, for water, food, and grit would be appreciated I'm sure. Lucky bird to have crashed in front of you!


----------



## woodcrvr (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions! It was playing a little with one of the bells I hung in there yesterday. What other types of toys do Pigeons like to play with?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Ours love parakeet toys that hang from strings with wooden or plastic pieces and bells on the ends and mirrors. Their favorite toys though are us. They love to sit on a shoulder, nuzzle, and put their beaks between our fingers. Ask CBL for her videos on taming and "fussing up" a pigeon. She is a pro at taming them and keeping them happy!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

He looks like an older homing pigeon. Older birds can get large eye Ceres and wattles(nose flesh) ESP if they are genetically disposed from their line of breeding. It has nothing to do with mites, which do not cause holes in the feathers. Mites bite to get a blood meal. Feather lice live on the feathers and can cause damage in a heavy infestations. But they are hard to see even in person looking at the bird no the less trying to find them in a picture...lol... It does not hurt to dust with a powder for bird lice, for just in case. Good luck with him or her looks like a lovely homer.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

That's absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Wow, aren't you talented in building pigeon homes!

The birdie is such a lucky little thing to have met you!


----------



## woodcrvr (Apr 23, 2015)

*Catchin' some rays...*

Yeah.... I'm thinking this pigeon won the bird lottery. It seems to be pretty happy so far.

Thanks for the compliments on the home. It's pretty simple - made from scrap lumber I had. The bottom tray I had made out of two tiers of crown molding for a previous Love Bird we had that liked to throw seed around for attention. Since I already had the tray, I built this cage to fit the tray. Worked out pretty well. The whole cage just lifts off of the tray for easy cleaning.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Birdy truly is very lucky!

Look at that home. Great location, lots of sunshine, very clean, kind guardians - who can ask for more???

Keep us posted - loving the pics!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you ever think he looks lonely I'll loan you a mate for him, I have one that looks a lot like him.
Dave


----------



## woodcrvr (Apr 23, 2015)

*Doing alright!*

Well, the bird has settled in for the most part. We're still working on the taming but coming along. Here are a couple of pics - outside watching me do some garden work. S/he is truly a beautful bird!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Really beautiful bird! Am so glad to hear he is happy and doing well.


----------

